# MICRO MILLING using miter saw !!!



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys wanted to share what I was working on today.

I have been acclimatizing a Texas Persimmon trunk that a neighbor cut down for about 2 years now. This is some gorgeous wood but the trunks are small and no matter what you do it will indubitably split all the way down the center. 

Soon I will be taking the rest down to the AFB wood shop to resaw some veneer but I couldn't help looking at it, thinking this would make perfect bowties for a box I am making as a Christmas present.

So, How the heck do I get flat 1/2" boards out of this log so I can make some bowties????

Well this is what I came up with. 

Do not try this at home! It is extremely dangerous!

I looked over at my miter saw and had a vision. I have very few power tools in fact I've had a table saw boxed up brand new for about 2 years now and have never used it. Mainly due to space and I prefer to use a circular saw with a guide.

So, I cut 2 stumps off as large as my saw can handle including the sacrificial piece you will see below. Glued them to the sacrificial piece with tightbond II. Tied back my miter saws blade guard. (never do this) And went to town.

I think the pictures will tell the rest.

Take care!
Wayne


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Two more
P.S. since I used MDF for the sacrificial piece it was easy to break the milled pieces out. I then got one side square and used that to cut off the end with MDF stuck to it.

Also I should note. Its not in the picture but I did use my miter saws clamp to hold the wood securely and cut through very slowly to avoid the pieces being thrown across the street.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

good prop for titebond.goggles a must. Be Careful


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Uh yea " eye protection" from flying projectiles.


----------



## Trophyjoe (Jul 20, 2014)

This is a bit risky. Perhaps you could rig up the saw so that it stops just before cutting through the work. Then finish the job with a hand saw. Just a thought. 

I should look around the 'hood for some tree trimmings. I wonder what Russian Olive wood looks like. There are plenty of them here and no one likes them.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Chances are the OP won't see this, the thread is about 4 years old.

Russian Olive wood is some really pretty wood, the trees don't get very large so large boards are not going to happen unless glued.


----------



## Trophyjoe (Jul 20, 2014)

Didn't notice the date. Still, I get nervous looking at that setup. Glad I have a band saw. 

As for olive trees, I was thinking more of accents. Maybe even some handles. Who knows.


----------

